# Think I screwed up something



## GtoWayner68 (Aug 14, 2016)

Coming home from a short cruise I was not able to avoid a pot hole, thankful that I didn't bust a tire I definitely did something. As now I have a bad vibration and passing car the other day said my wheel was wobbling. Don't notice it till 55mph + so had no idea. Looking at wheel there's no bends or leaks. So I'm thinking I bent my Axle or axles. But everything looks straight by it sitting.... Idk.

How do I figured this out for sure before dropping the $ and how do I go about identifying what axle and bearings I need?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Sounds like its time for a floor jack under the front control arm , and get the tire off the ground and spin it and shake it ....

PUT GLOVES ON !!!

A belt or belts probably broke in the tire and the wire belts could be exposed when you spin and wiggle the tire ...

Scott

or 

a local tire store ... but I wouldnt drive it any more....

possibilities are endless ....

time for a professional inspection... BOTH sides


----------



## GtoWayner68 (Aug 14, 2016)

It's in the rear. Fronts are golden.
Sorry should've been more specific.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GtoWayner68 said:


> It's in the rear. Fronts are golden.
> Sorry should've been more specific.


As noted, the steel belt can break or get damaged within the tire. I have had the same thing happen on my Toyota after hitting a really nice pot hole filled with water that looked like nothing to be concerned about.

Also bent a rim on the same car on a construction pot hole - they filled it in with dirt prior to paving, but it rained over the weekend, the dirt settled, and I nailed it in the 6 AM darkness with the rim edge and bent it good enough to cause the tire to leak air at the bead.

Both instances cause vibration. I would have both the tire inspected & the rim checked out for straightness, both of which your local tire shop can do for you. Have them also check the lower control arm/bushings on that side as well,which should be fine, but have them check it anyway for piece of mind. :thumbsup:


----------



## GtoWayner68 (Aug 14, 2016)

Will do. I need to get an alignment anyway.


----------



## GtoWayner68 (Aug 14, 2016)

If not and it is rear axles how does one get the right stuff the first time. Lol


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

GtoWayner68 said:


> If not and it is rear axles how does one get the right stuff the first time. Lol


If it is a rear axle, I'd get in touch with member _*PinionHead*_ as he is the forum expert on rear end things....a fountain of knowledge. He cold tell you how to determine if it is bent and what to do. He also has a stash of rear end parts and can fix you up with what you need. He has fixed member Dan Woodland up with parts and Dan's been real pleased. I don't have a dog in this fight but do know how hard it is anymore to find good used parts for these cars since we've lost so many boneyards to developers.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree PH is the expert on rears.  Sounds to me like you may have a bent axle.

Bear


----------



## GtoWayner68 (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks guys. I will give him a holler. Appreciate it.


----------



## GtoWayner68 (Aug 14, 2016)

Ok. Had a chance to dig into the rear end today. Axle bearings are both shot. And I'm assuming that with them being bad for so long I'll just do rear axles as well. Now can anyone point me in the right direction... Casting on rear end is 979217 or 77 or 11 (hard to see the last 2 digits) and is a 10 bolt. So what axles do I need and bearings?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GtoWayner68 said:


> Ok. Had a chance to dig into the rear end today. Axle bearings are both shot. And I'm assuming that with them being bad for so long I'll just do rear axles as well. Now can anyone point me in the right direction... Casting on rear end is 979217 or 77 or 11 (hard to see the last 2 digits) and is a 10 bolt. So what axles do I need and bearings?


Why are the axles bad? I would have the bearings pressed off first and inspect the axles for wear and straightness. Aftermarket axles are available which seem to run about $300 a pair without bearings. Add bearings, labor, shipping, etc.., you could buy another rear-end for less.

Do you really want to invest that much and not rebuild the rest of the rear end? One thing always leads to another.

You can also get used axles much cheaper, but you might have shipping costs added to them.


----------

